# Sicky Pickle



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well yesterday he was sick a tiny amount, he seemed fine and I fed him as normal which he chucked up within half an hour. Again in himself seemed ok. Fed him again late pm no problem. 

Fed him this morning, no worries, he was in his crate for a while came out for a bit and then went back in for another couple of hours whilst we were at school helping out with jubilee stuff. Got home, let him out and he chucked a little bit again but again in himself seems absolutely fine... just wondered if there was a sick bug going round?!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

There does seem to be a lot of 'off colour' dogs around at the moment and it seems to have come on since the hot weather last week. Biscuit was sick on Saturday - although I think a ham bone had a lot to with it! However, he has not been wolfing down his food since. I have heard of a lot of dogs vomiting/diarrohea and off food generally, so I would think that is what it is. x


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Jane.. I think he is ok bottom-wise. But as it's a second day I can't imagine it's anything he's eaten (he is a hoover lol) so I'm guessing mild bug. I am going to get some ginger biscuits  xx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi - no need to worry but be aware that a lot of dogs have also had HGE (Haemorraghic Gastro Enteritis) - so if blood starts to come up or out, then a trip to the vets would be in order I think. But sometimes dogs are just sick.

Our Ruby had HGE, and went into vets for 36 hours on a drip, we took her in as soon as she couldn't keep water down (on our vet's advice), then blood came up next - so, sorry, not meaning to scare you and it's probably nothing.

If unsure, give your vets a call and they wil normally be happy to reassure you based on symptoms or ask you to come in for a quick check

Hope he's better soon 

Ian


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Poo patrol.. normal. Eating normal. Bit stumped really.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

That's all good then....

Ian


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Ian.. all seemed normal today.. just must have been something and nothing lol. I worry like I did with my child!!


----------

